# Inayan Systems International Seminar in Knoxville TN



## Largo (Jun 16, 2002)

If anyone is interested there will be a one day seminar in Knoxville TN on July 27th 2002.  Masurib Guro Emanuel Hart and Masurib Steve Clement will be hosting a general Eskrima seminar.  If you are traveling in, to save money, you are welcome to sleep on the mats at the school (shower, changing rooms, restrooms available).  Post your email here or send me an email to mbooe@comcast.net.


----------

